# Viiv Server wont work on Windows 7



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Just thought I would let everone know that the VIIV server for media share wont run with Windows 7. I just upgraded to Win 7 and the server wont start. I tried to reintall it and it wont install because the OS is not vista.


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you completely certain the configuration is correct? I've been using it for several months now (Beta and then RC) and haven't had any problems to date.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you tried running the install program in compatibility mode?


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I would have thought the config would have carried across but I will recheck it tonight. Also I forgot about the compatibility mode so if I cant get it to work I will try reinstalling it tonight. Tks for the help. I will post back either way.


----------



## dbears (Sep 22, 2007)

I loaded up windows 7 as well and my viiv media share doesn't work. How do you reinstall it?

Thanks,

Mike (Da Bears)


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it to work last night. Thanks guys for the help. How I did it was do a right click on the viiv icon on the taskbar. Tell it to turn on sharing and it started to work. Dont understand why but it is now working.


----------

